# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Column: Waarom ontwikkel je na 40-ste jaar ziekten en aandoeningen?

## gerard1977

Zodra we veertig jaar zijn geworden neemt de kans op aandoeningen en kwalen aanzienlijk toe, waarbij ook geldt dat de kans op overlijden stijgt. Het is logisch als we ouder worden dat lichaamsproblemen de kop op steken en we daar hinder aan gaan ondervinden. Wat zijn de basis veroorzakers van klachten en aandoeningen en wat kan daaraan worden gedaan?

*Overlijden na veertig*
Het is een statistisch feit dat het overgrote deel van de bevolking – circa 97% of meer – overlijdt nadat men deze leeftijd heeft bereikt. Ziekten, aandoeningen en onverklaarbare klachten ontwikkelen zich doordat het lichaam verandert (voornaamste redenen overlijden NL). De mens is vanaf die leeftijd niet meer hetzelfde waardoor in toenemende mate de kwaliteit van lichaamsprocessen verandert. Oftewel het valt niet te ontkennen dat het lichaam vanaf die leeftijd een structurele wijziging ondergaat waardoor we lichamelijke problemen krijgen. Waardoor kan dit komen?

*Invloed van zuren vs. natriumbicarbonaat*
Zodra de mens ongeveer veertig jaar is geworden is er een heldere grens te zien in de ontwikkeling van natriumbicarbonaat in het lichaam. Dit is de tegenhanger van zuren. Het zorgt ervoor dat zuren worden geneutraliseerd zonder dat er veel calcium aan het lichaam moet worden onttrokken. Naarmate het lichaam ouder wordt, wordt het verschil tussen aanwezig natriumbicarbonaat met zuren steeds groter waardoor een zuuroverschot ontstaat. Zo ligt het ten grondslag aan botontkalking.

*Vrije radicalen en erfelijke factoren*
Ook een belangrijke factor zijn genetische afwijkingen en vrije radicalen. Genetische afwijkingen kunnen met de tijd groeien tot een onjuiste ontwikkeling van het lichaam waardoor een bepaalde ziekte na zoveel tijd de kop op steekt. Ook dit lijkt gerelateerd aan een toenemende hoeveelheid zuren, waarbij bepaalde erfelijke ziekten door verhoogd gehalte worden getriggerd of ontstekingen sneller kunnen ontwikkelen. Vrije radicalen in voedsel, luchtdeeltjes, straling van de zon en universum achtergrondstraling zorgen ervoor dat basismateriaal in ons lichaam wordt aangetast. Enerzijds neemt de kans op aangetaste deeltjes toe naarmate we langer rondlopen en anderzijds heeft het aangetaste materiaal tijd nodig om compleet tot ontwikkeling te komen. Het vormt tezamen met genetische afwijkingen de basis van vele kankersoorten. 

*Stress en werkdruk*
Aan voorgaande is zeker gerelateerd hoeveel werk men zich teveel op de hals haalt. Stress en angsten zorgen er daarbij voor dat serotonine (neurotransmitter) aanzienlijk daalt waardoor de lichaamstevredenheid afneemt. Spanningen in het lichaam nemen toe waardoor zuren toenemen. Oftewel door een druk werkend bestaan, teveel dingen in het privé leven mogelijk gecombineerd met de opvoeding van kinderen kan het allemaal teveel worden. Het licht ten grondslag aan manische depressiviteit, burn-out en de ontwikkeling van zuurgerelateerde kwalen. Denk aan vermoeidheid, futloosheid, geïrriteerdheid, pijntjes, krampen, ongeïnteresseerdheid, onverklaarbare aandoeningen, ontstekingen, reuma, jicht en vele meer. 

*Metalen en aspartaam*
Een groot probleem vormt de inname van metalen en aspartaam. Metalen krijgen we via voeding binnen welke in kleine deeltjes van verpakkingsmiddelen en bereidingsgerei komt. Die metalen zoals aluminium, ijzers, cadmium, zink, kwik, enzovoorts verzamelen zich in weefsels en organen waardoor problemen ontstaan. Ook aspartaam (E951 als zoetvervanger) geeft grote problemen. Het ligt ten grondslag aan een uitgebreide lijst problemen zoals: astma, keelproblemen, pijnlijk plassen, bekkenpijn, chronische vermoeidheid, buikpijn, hersencarcinoom, duizeligheid, diarree, veel honger of dorst, hartritmestoornis, trillingen, ernstige hoofdpijn, haaruitval en andere aanvullende onverklaarbare aandoeningen.

*Gezondheid bevorderen*
Vele kankersoorten daar kunnen we zelf niet veel aan doen. Toch zal een gezonde levensstijl belangrijk zijn om een betere levensverwachting te hebben. Drink met mate, rook niet, vermijd verkeerde gassen en eet gezond zijn standaard adviezen. Voor een groot deel van de andere ziekten, kwalen en pijntjes lijken zuren een groot aandeel erin te hebben. Het is van belang om de invloed daarvan te verminderen door te ontzuren via de inname van zuiveringszout na het veertigste jaar of door de inname van berkenblad- of brandnetelthee. Vermijd de inname van metalen en aspartaam. Ook de stemming bevorderen is noodzakelijk. Basisstof voor de aanmaak van serotonine betreft tryptofaan. Deze kun je verkrijgen als voedingssupplement maar kun je ook vinden in verschillende voedselsoorten zoals melk en tonijn. Hoe kun je effectief aan lichaamsreiniging werken?

----------


## gerard1977

Volgende had nog moeten worden toegevoegd: .... ontwikkelen zich doordat het lichaam verandert (voornaamste redenen overlijden NL). De mens is ....

----------


## gerard1977

Waarom is het belangrijk om vanaf het 40-ste jaar te starten met ontzuren en waarom is het noodzakelijk als men de 50 is gepasseerd?

----------


## DokterFlip

Ontzuren met _baking soda_? Gevaarlijk, niet doen!

(Overigens is dit artikel waarschijnlijk vertaald uit het Amerikaans. _Baking soda_ heet bij ons gewoon bakpoeder.)

Bakpoeder ontzuurt alleen de inhoud van de maag. En dat terwijl het juist de taak van de maag is, zuur te zijn.

Het maagzuur heeft drie belangrijke functies:Het doodt bacteriën en parasieten.Het zorgt ervoor dat de eiwitten uit onze voeding zich ontvouwen. Normaal gesproken zijn deze eiwitten opgevouwd tot hechte structuren. Verteringsenzymen hebben daar geen vat op. Het maagzuur zorgt ervoor dat de eiwitten zich ontvouwen tot een soort slierten. Daar hebben onze verteringsenzymen wel vat op.Het zorgt ervoor dat onze verteringsenzymen werkzaam zijn. Omdat de maag zuur is, zijn onze verteringsenzymen zo samengesteld dat ze alléén in een zure omgeving werkzaam zijn.
Het slikken van bakpoeder zorgt er dus voor dat bacteriën en parasieten niet meer worden bestreden, dat voedingseiwitten onverteerbaar worden, en dat onze verteringsenzymen geen kans krijgen hun werk te doen.

Gelukkig merkt de maag direct dat de zuurgraad gevaarlijk daalt. De maag zal voor onze veiligheid de verbinding naar de darm direct afsluiten. Vervolgens zal de maag zo snel hij kan extra zuur gaan aanmaken om de schadelijke invloed van het bakpoeder teniet te doen.

Het enige effect van het slikken van bakpoeder is dus dat bacteriën langer in leven blijven, dat de voedselverwerking wordt vertraagd, en dat de maag extra wordt belast.

Bakpoeder slikken? Niet doen, het heeft alleen maar nadelen!

----------


## Jeroen1964

Hier ben ik het met dr. Flip eens met betrekking tot het slikken van bakpoeder, echter "baking soda" is Natriumbicarbonaat en dr Flip hoort dit te weten, nog steeds is het slikken van pure Natriumbicarbonaat in mijn ogen ook af te raden en help je jezelf beter door alkalischer/basischer te eten en drinken. Onderzoeken hierover kan je vinden in ; http://www.mykangentools.com/freetoo...Proof_Book.pdf

Voor de dokter 1 deel baking soda + 1 deel maïzena + 2 delen wijnsteenzuur (cream of tartar) = BAKPOEDER.

Alkalische voedingsmiddelen zijn onder meer en dan de belangrijkste;

Noten (amandelen, walnoten en pecanoten)
Citroenen, limoenen en grapefruits
Gedroogde dadels, vijgen en abrikozen
Waterkers, venkel, asperges, selderij, bloemkool en bieten
Uien, knoflook en verse gember
Spinazie, rucola en kruiden zoals peterselie en koriander
Zaden (pompoenzaden, zonnebloempitjes en sesamzaad)
Granen met weinig zetmeel (quinoa, boekweit, havermout en bruine rijst)
Amandelmelk en kokosmelk, en -vruchtvlees

Ben je matig met deze voedingsstoffen dan is er ook een mogelijkheid om Alkalisch water te drinken, in het proofbook(zie link) kun je heel wat zaken vinden, ik zeg nooit dat het iemand geneest maar zeker dat het helpt om een gezondere basis te verkrijgen, gezonder betekent minder ziek en uiteindelijk hebben we het dan over preventie waar jouw stuk over gaat Gerard.

----------


## Flogiston

Het gebruik van alkalische voedingsmiddelen is al lang achterhaald. In andere draden op dit forum is die hype al weken geleden grondig onderuitgehaald.

Het kán niet werken volgens alle kennis die we hebben.

Goed, die kennis zou verouderd kunnen zijn - dus hebben we metingen gedaan. En wat blijkt uit die metingen: het werkt echt niet.

Sterker nog, we weten inmiddels dat te alkalisch eten zelfs ronduit gevaarlijk is.

Commercieel gemotiveerde voorstanders van deze gevaarlijke tips komen regelmatig met onderzoeken die hun gelijk zouden bewijzen. Ze verzwijgen echter wat onafhankelijke controleurs van die onderzoeken vonden.

Het is bijvoorbeeld tekenend dat het onderzoek dat Jeroen 1964 hierboven noemt, nooit kon worden herhaald. Als deze resultaten betrouwbaar zouden zijn, zouden honderden andere onderzoekers er als de kippen bij zijn om het onderzoek te herhalen. Iedereen zou zulke opzienbarende resultaten graag willen bevestigen.

Maar kijk wat er werkelijk is gebeurd: niets. Opzienbarende resultaten, maar niemand heeft ze ooit kunnen bevestigen.

Dan moet er toch echt iets flink mis zijn met het onderzoek.

Je ziet dan ook dat dit onderzoek alleen nog maar wordt genoemd op commerciële sites van grote fabrikanten die voor veel geld het bijbehorende apparaat verkopen. Wetenschappelijke vakbladen hebben de resultaten al lang afgewezen. Onafhankelijke universiteiten geloven er geen snars van.

Dus nee, zoals DokterFlip al zegt: alkalisch (of basisch, dat is hetzelfde) eten is zinloos. Het kan zelfs gevaar opleveren. Zo af en toe is er een hype, gestimuleerd door commerciële partijen en hun trawanten. Als de hype te groot wordt komen er tegenkrachten vanuit onafhankelijke hoek, waarna de hype uitdooft. Zo gaat het al jaren, en zo zal het wel blijven gaan.

Wees de hype voor. Denk aan je lichaam, trap niet in dergelijke verhalen.

----------


## Jeroen1964

In het proofbook zit dit onderzoek; Clinical evaluation of alkaline ionized water for abdominal complaints: Placebo controlled double blind tests
http://kangenmonique.files.wordpress...proof_book.pdf

Dat onderzoek is dus een RCT of in het Nederlands een gerandomiseerd onderzoek dubbel blind met controlegroep.

Een gerandomiseerd onderzoek met controlegroep (Engels: RCT, voor Randomized Controlled Trial) is een type *wetenschappelijk* onderzoek in de* biowetenschappen*, vooral in de geneeskunde, waarbij getracht wordt de vraag te beantwoorden of een bepaalde behandeling ('interventie') werkzaam of zinvol is.

Even speciaal voor jou zoek eens naar dokter Pinedo en dendritische cel en kankerbehandeling, dan zie je hoe eager de wetenschappers zijn, Kanker is een big issue en wetenschapper zouden er op moeten duiken toch, niets daarvan de academici vielen erover en vonden het belachelijk, dat is de manier waarop academici reageren, vanuit hun ivoren torentjes, anders is het echt niet.

Hiervoor wordt een bepaalde methode gebruikt: de te testen behandeling wordt uitgevoerd bij een testgroep en vergeleken met een controlegroep. Een controlegroep is een vergelijkbare groep proefpersonen of proefdieren met dezelfde klacht of hetzelfde probleem, maar die met een placebo of met een ander middel wordt behandeld. Soms wordt zelfs gebruikgemaakt van drie of meer groepen: bijvoorbeeld naast de testgroep ook groepen die ofwel een placebo, of een vergelijkbaar ander middel of in het geheel geen behandeling krijgen.
Om te zorgen dat er bij het indelen van de groepen geen verschil optreedt tussen de groepen waardoor de kans op succes van de behandeling kan worden beïnvloed, moet bovendien de toewijzing van de proefpersonen of proefdieren aan de verschillende groepen door het lot (aselect) worden bepaald. Dit is de betekenis van het woord 'gerandomiseerd' in de titel. Anders zou namelijk degene die selecteert zich door onbewuste factoren kunnen laten leiden.
Dergelijke selectie-effecten kunnen zeer subtiel zijn: zelfs het met de hand vangen van 'willekeurige' ratten uit een kooi geeft bijvoorbeeld al duidelijke selectie-effecten waarbij tamme, dikke of trage dieren meer kans hebben te worden gepakt.
Indien enigszins mogelijk moet een dergelijk onderzoek ook nog dubbelblind worden uitgevoerd: alleen als noch de arts, noch de patiënt weet welke van de twee behandelingen iemand krijgt, kan worden uitgesloten dat de verwachtingen van een van beiden het resultaat beïnvloeden.
Een nieuw geneesmiddel heeft tegenwoordig eigenlijk alleen kans op registratie als in RCT's aangetoond is dat het inderdaad werkzaam is. Andere vormen van onderzoek kunnen een stimulans voor nader onderzoek vormen maar leveren vrijwel nooit een hard bewijs.
In toenemende mate is er kritiek op de RCT's, omdat ondanks de schijnbaar onbevooroordeelde opzet ervan, het toch voor financiers van dergelijk onderzoek mogelijk blijkt de uitkomsten van dat onderzoek te beïnvloeden. Evidence-based medicine verwordt zo tot een marketinginstrument van de farmaceutische industrie

----------


## Flogiston

Alwéér dat "proofbook"? In hoeveel draadjes en hoeveel reacties heb je dat intussen al genoemd? Je kunt het hier nóg vijftig keer pluggen als je dat graag wilt, maar daarvan wordt de inhoud niet waardevoller.

Het "proofbook" wordt slechts genoemd op sites die kangen-apparaten verkopen. Serieuze, onafhankelijke sites noemen het niet eens.

Inhoudelijk: één RCT is geen bewijs. Iets is pas een bewijs wanneer een andere onderzoeker, op een ander moment, op een andere plek, met een andere methode hetzelfde resultaat bereikt.

De wetenschap dacht 200 jaar geleden ook dat één bewijs voldeed. Daar is men door schade en schande op teruggekomen. Tegenwoordig is een onafhankelijke controle, en vervolgens een onafhankelijke bevestiging vereist. Ook wetenschappers kunnen namelijk fouten maken die ze over het hoofd zien.

Om een paar voorbeelden te noemen:

Ken je de hype van de koude kernfusie van Pons en Fleischmann nog? Die dachten ook dat ze dat hadden bewezen. Maar nadat ze hun resultaten publiceerden en anderen probeerden hun proeven te herhalen, bleek dat ze het mis hadden.
Pons en Fleischmann publiceren nog steeds, maar slechts in obscure blaadjes. De wetenschap kijkt niet meer naar hen. Waarom? Omdat ze, ondanks alle bewijzen van het tegendeel, stug bleven geloven in hun oorspronkelijke resultaten.
Veel recenter kwam in het nieuws dat onderzoekers in Frankrijk en Italië hadden gemeten dat neutrino's sneller dan het licht konden reizen. Een nog opzienbarender ontdekking dan die van Pons en Fleischmann. Ook deze onderzoekers publiceerden hun resultaten. Anderen controleerden en herhaalden hun proeven, en ontdekten wat er verkeerd was gegaan bij het oorspronkelijke experiment.
De betrokken onderzoekers zijn nog steeds gerespecteerde leden van de wetenschappelijke gemeenschap. Waarom? Omdat ze de correcties van hun collega's accepteerden. Ze hadden prima onderzoek gedaan maar daarbij een foutje gemaakt. Dat kan iedereen overkomen. Ze gaven dat toe, en met hen is er nu niets aan de hand.
De onderzoekers van jouw "proofbook" vallen in dezelfde categorie als Pons en Fleischmann. Ze staan los van de wetenschappelijke gemeenschap. Met een goede reden. Net als bij Pons en Fleischmann.

Dit noemen we "fringe science". Ofwel: achterkamertjeswetenschap die niemand meer serieus neemt.

----------


## DokterFlip

Flogiston noemt al een goede reden waarom niet elk onderzoek direct wordt geaccepteerd: het moet eerst worden herhaald door onafhankelijke (en dus: andere) onderzoekers.

Maar er zijn nog andere redenen waarom niet elk onderzoek acceptabel is.

Eén zo'n reden is dat sommige onderzoekers alle banden met de bestaande kennis doorsnijden. Pons en Fleischmann (door Flogiston genoemd) zijn daarvan een voorbeeld. Zij negeerden consequent alles wat hun collega's zeiden. Als ze er maar netjes op in waren gegaan en in fatsoenlijk overleg waren getreden, was er niet zoveel aan de hand geweest. Dat ze volhardden in hun eigen experimenten is tot daar aan toe, maar het ontkennen en ignoreren van alles wat hun collega's zeiden gaf hun de nekslag.

Dat deden die neutrino-onderzoekers een stuk beter: die zochten van het begin af aan intensief contact met hun collega's. Zij stelden zich open op, terwijl Pons en Fleischmann zich juist afsloten.

Een ander voorbeeld, nu uit mijn eigen vakgebied, is de ontdekking van de prionen. Prionen zijn verkeerd gevouwen eiwitten. Wanneer een prion in contact komt met een normaal gevouwen (en dus functioneel) eiwit, zorgt het prion ervoor dat het normale eiwit zich ook op een abnormale manier gaat opvouwen. Daarmee verliest het normale eiwit zijn functie en wordt het ook een prion. Nu zijn er dus twee prionen, die elk weer een volgend normaal eiwit tegen kunnen komen dat zich vervolgens ook abnormaal vouwt zodat het een prion wordt. Enzovoort.

Toen Stan Prusiner in 1993 met dit idee kwam, was dat een wetenschappelijke revolutie. Net zo revolutionair als het idee dat alkalisch water gezond zou zijn.

Waarom werd het idee van Prusiner heel snel geaccepteerd, en vind je het idee van alkalisch water niet terug in de serieuze wetenschap? Dat komt doordat Stan Prusiner van meet af aan contact zocht met zijn collega's. Hij wist dat zijn idee revolutionair was. Daarom deed hij zelf heel veel moeite om de ONjuistheid van zijn eigen idee aan te tonen. Dat lukte hem niet.

Vervolgens ging hij al in zijn allereerste publicatie in op alle mogelijke bezwaren die de wetenschap tegen zijn theorie zou kunnen hebben. Hij noemde al die bezwaren, hij gaf aan wat hij ervan vond en hoe hij had onderzocht of die bezwaren terecht waren. Op die manier gaf hij direct al aan dat hij contact zocht, dat hij zich open opstelde, dat hij goed luisterde naar andere signalen.

De onderzoekers uit het "proofbook" doen dat niet. Zij hebben hun eigen idee en houden daar stug aan vast. Ze zoeken op geen enkele manier contact met andersdenkenden. Ze sluiten zich juist af: ze zijn alleen maar bezig met het vinden van ondersteuning voor hun eigen idee, en ze gaan totaal niet in op andere ideeën. Dat is een gesloten houding die niet passend is voor een serieuze wetenschapper.

----------


## DokterFlip

Er zijn trouwens letterlijk honderden, zo niet duizenden, onderzoeken uitgevoerd naar de eventuele invloed van zuur of basisch voedsel op het lichaam. De grote meerderheid daarvan vond geen enkele invloed. Het enige echt gevonden effect was een lichte verandering van de zuurgraad van de urine. Dat is een teken dat de nieren goed werken: de nieren maken onderdeel uit van de zuurgraad-regeling van het lichaam. Ze neutraliseren elke verandering die eventueel via het voedsel zou optreden nog voordat die verandering effect heeft.

Een ander regelmechanisme gaat via de ademhaling, maar de effecten van zuur of basisch voedsel op de ademhaling zijn te klein om meetbaar te zijn.

Enkele onderzoeken suggereren dat de botten brozer zouden kunnen worden als we overmatig zuur eten. Dat zou als volgt gaan. De zuurgraad van het lichaam moet hetzelfde blijven, onder alle omstandigheden, anders sterven we. Als we nu heel veel zuur zouden eten, zou het lichaam calcium uit de botten inzetten om het bloed toch op dezelfde constante zuurgraad te kunnen houden. Op die manier zou overmatig zure voeding kunnen leiden tot botontkalking.

Hoewel er af en toe enkele aanwijzingen worden gevonden voor deze theorie, is de algemene uitkomst van grote onderzoeken en meta-analyses dat dit effect te klein is om te kunnen meten - _als_ het al zou bestaan.

----------

